# Merry Christmas and happy New Year!



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

*
Hi Girls

I just wanted to wish you all the very best for Christmas and Wishing you all a successful 2007 whatever your dreams may be.

Lots of love

Debs
xxxxxxxx*​


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Same to you, Debs. 

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A FAB CHRISTMAS AND THAT 2007 BRINGS AS MANY OF AS POSSIBLE OUR DREAMS ....


Lots of love and hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

I also wanted to wish each and everyone of you

a very










May 2007 bring each and everyone of you all you dream of!!

All my love

Emxx








​


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

have the most wonderful Xmas and New Year, hoping all your dreams come true..never give up hope.love to you all my special Friends.....                              

                              

Hugs Lesley xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

And a merry Christmas and wonderful New Year from me too

Lots of     &   for all our dreams to come true in 2007

      

And for those that can, eat,  & be merry

Schmoo x​


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

I know Christmas is still a few days away but I just wanted to with Ruth a very Happy Christmas. 

I wish i could do all the flashy graphics but i'll have to leave that to everyone else! 

Thank you for another year of support to those of us who use these threads. 

On a more personal note, my Christmas will be the happiest ever thanks to you and the team at Ceram. You've done an amazing thing for us. 

Happy New Year
Izzy, Jon and our Little Boy xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

..and from me too !  

Ruth you helped me loads even though a wasn't at your clinic !  

HAPPY CHRISTMAS and I hope you get the rest you deserve !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

Ruth

Thanks for the advice you gave me and wishing you a very Merry Christmas.

Helen x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes - a HUGELY HAPPY XMAS to you , Fiona and all the team over there! 

Deb X


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

and me Ruth ! merry xmas to you simon and emily.Hope 2007 brings you lots of luck and happiness       
love caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ramonita (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi there

Just wanted to pop by and wish you all

a very Happy New Year!!!!










May 2007 bring many more dreams coming true!

Love and best wishes

Emilyxxxx​


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

And a HAPPY new YEAR to everyone too, may all you wishes come true.

Love

Marina

xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

.....and from me too !! 
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy New year to everyone.

Hope its one filled with BFP's and lots of little bundles of joy for everyone!!!

Luv

Purplechick


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE HERE'S TO LOTS AND LOTS OF BFP'S AND BABIES IN 2007
Katherine


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY WONDERFULL FF'S *

Hope all your dreams come true in 2007

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and all the very, very best for a FANTASTIC 2007! May ALL our dreams come true.

Deb X


----------

